# Phase V trackwork completed on the KC&CRR



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

This summer the temperature in Kansas decided to shoot above 100º F. for a couple of weeks starting in July. I decided it was too d*mned hot to enjoy running trains so what to do instead...... The solution was to begin Phase V of my layout (maybe I can plead sunstroke at my insanity hearing?) Anyway, I had always planned to expand the layout further eastward and the curve around the hill was more of a rollercoaster like drop than I was comfortable with so I decided to do something about it. When I did Phase IV two winters ago I added a trestle which allowed independent operation of two separate loops but it made running over the entire layout impossible without throwing switches each lap! Phase V corrects this by adding 75ft. of additional track allowing for a much more gradual grade and through the use of a cross-over, the ability to still run independent loops or altogether if I so desire. 
What has been completed is the trackwork. Now (and this is non-negotiable according to "She who must be obeyed!") I have to immediately start on putting in the flagstone interior of the loop (complete with sitting area and fire pit!) By the way, the temps are still in the upper 90's! I have enjoyed building this extension but I am _definitely_ ready to run trains again!! Anyhow, I thought I'd share some pics of what has kept me busy these last couple of weeks:

I started out by stacking this large brick-like stone against the fence to set up the grade:










I dug out the grass and layed brick all the way around. As the yard sloped down I eventually ended with the brick underground:










I placed the track around to show me where to dig the trench. I had to bring in a lot of dirt by hand to raise the level:










Here is the cross-over being fitted:










Here is a shot of where the track finally comes level with the turf:










Finally, the turnouts on order arrive and I complete the main loop with the alternate route to isolate the individual loops:










Here's a shot taken this evening from the other direction. The mainline track has been leveled and a work train has successfully run the entire loop!:










To give you an idea as to why this was needed, here is a before picture taken in 2006:










Well, compared to some of the things that other people are doing, it's not really_ that _ much but it has significantly improved the layout so I'm happy!


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice looking railroad Steve. Is the flagstone going in that large lawn area in the sixth photo? That's a lot of flagstone if it is. 

You have a beautiful yard too by the way.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great work on this expansion of your layout! 
The new crossover looks great. Let's hope the engineers keep their eyes open for other trains on that spot when the trains run their rounds.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Lookin' good Steve. Nice long run now.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I take it that the blocks once layed then had rock pourd over them for your road bet. Looks good ans should improve your running operations. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Good Golly, Steve !

It looks like you have doubled the size of the layout ! 

I hope you and family enjoy the flagstone patio on your layout as much as we have enjoyed ours. It's nice to sit out there, drink coffee, tea, or cola, eat snacks, and relax while the trains are running. BTW, a chiminia [sp?] is much less maintenance than a fire pit. 

As I look at your pictures, I can't keep from smirking at the thought of the track power [DCC and Analog] guys figuring out the wiring for your layout. "Ain't battery power great !"

JimC.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Heh heh.....well, I will admit to just a_ teeny_ bit of congestion right there by the cross-over but the other option was to make yet _another_ crossing over the flagstone path and that I did _not_ want to do if at all possible! Besides, having the possibility of a train wreck at the cross-over will make multiple trains even more interesting than they already are (I know! Be careful what you wish for...)


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Have to tell ya Steve it really looks good. I wonder if the fill you installed over the blocks will stay in place from rain and such?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,
I'm not done by a long shot! I still have all of the stone work to install! This is just the basic trackwork that has been completed. In addition, the dirt has a clay base that will pack _very_ hard! Rest assured that the elevated areas will stay where they are supposed to!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks right slick, Steve. Very nicely done and a great addition to the RR...


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I like how you incorporated the tracks with the flagstone pattern walkway. Looks well integrated. I'm going to be making some flagstones with concrete and latex paint and maybe down the road try to make a track extension similar to yours. 

Dave V


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, clean layout, Steve. But I have a question. What happened to _Phases I thru IV_ ? 
For instance, in the case of my layout, Phase I & II are_ in place_, albeit, considerably evolved from the original. Phase III is about to begin as an extension of Phase II.
Thus all three of my phases of construction are _present_. It appears that yours is more of an evolution of a single phase to its present point in time. Is that correct ? 



Posted By Steve Stockham on 22 Aug 2010 12:03 AM 
This summer the temperature in Kansas decided to shoot above 100º F. for a couple of weeks starting in July. I decided it was too d*mned hot to enjoy running trains so what to do instead...... The solution was to begin *Phase V* of my layout


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Steve. 
Never compare yourself to others. Just keep moving forward.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm...a very interesting question! The answer is yes _and_ no. Phase I was the laying of the original track:










Phase II was just begun in the above photo and pertained to the addition of the pond, hill with tunnel and waterfall which required me to expand the inside loop to the radius of the outside loop (it is the track that is supposed to enter the tunnel) and to expand and elevate the outside loop to go around the hill:










Phase III was merely a modification of the layout to expand it to more readily accomodate 1:20.3 (which turned out to be quite a bit more work than I originally thought it would be!) It required me to widen all of my curves, lower my bridges, soften my grades and replace all of my turnouts! In some ways Phases IV and V are merely continuations of Phase III!

Phase IV involved the first major reshaping of the layout removing one of the major problems of my original design by the addition of a trestle. I originally had the tracks converging at the end of a steep downgrade just before the entrance of the tunnel (not one of my better ideas!) This changed the layout into two separate independent loops:




























Now, with Phase V's trackage complete I have added almost 100' to my layout and relaxed the last steep grade on my layout so the answer to your original question really is yes and no!


----------

